# Planning for new ferts



## Allicat (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi all,

First post here, and I'm a little premature. As yet I have no ferrets, no hutch, and really not much in the way of proving myself a keeper of ferrets.

The starting structure of the Court has almost been ordered (can't actually go ahead until next Thursday, aka payday) so by the end of the first week of July I should have an expansive 5'x5' run with built in Hutch (search ebay for 'hutch 117' if you're interested in the specifics) I have a litter tray and one hammock left over from my last foray into ferret ownership, so they will be going in. I have a couple of shoe-boxes, cardboard boxes which I will cut holes in and fill with shredded paper, old t-shirts. I have some play sand, so I was thinking of turning an old cat litter tray into a sandpit for digging in. I have kitten food, I have water bottles. I know where it's all going to go when it's all here.

So yeah - it's all slooooowly coming together. Once the place is built I'll be getting back in touch with the local rescue to see if they've got any kits needing homes, if not then the waiting starts.

So really what I'm here for is to validate what I have already got, and to ask for any advice on what else might be handy to have around. I've had ferret kits before, so I know (roughly) what to expect, but as I pretty much taught myself last time, you more experienced ferreteers will most likely have tips for toys, additions to the court (will be getting a two-storey hutch/chicken coop later in the summer to add to the run, as I want them to have plenty of space when I'm at work/asleep!) that I haven't even thought of. Also - as this year seems to alternate between mad heat and mad cool, any tips on keeping the little ones cool would be hugely appreciated. They will be living in a north-facing conservatory, so they'll not get full sun, but there's no through breeze on hot days. I'm planning on setting a fan up in the room, and leaving it on during the day time when it's warm, and putting a frozen bottle of water, wrapped in a tea towel in the run. Is there anything else I can do to prevent overheating?

Any advice is welcome, I know I'm far from being an expert, and would love to learn more about how you all keep your critters happy and entertained. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Heat is a big killer of ferrets. I wouldn't keep them in a conservatory


----------



## Allicat (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

It is north-facing, so it never gets drect sunlight. However, what I'm going to do this weekend (because it's going to get stupidly hot) is to borrow a greenhouse thermometer, one which records the max temperature, and I'm going to leave that where the court would be. If it comes back that actually it does get too hot in there, then I'll start to figure out where else they can go.

What do people with outdoor ferrets do when the temperature rises? For example, Sunday and Monday are likely to be crazily hot (in some places 31 degrees.) How do you protect your ferrets from that?


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

You need shade. Blankets, sheets or tarp's draped over can provide that.
Litter tray filled with water is an instant ferret paddling pool, and cooling. 

Baby bath filled with compost is an excellent dig box.

My monsters love tunnels. The cardboard that comes inside carpets is ideal (and free from carpet shops but not rain-proof!). Or you can buy manufactured, washable ones from pet shops.

Ferret food rather than kitten food is recommended.


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd go and have a chat with the rescue if you've not already done so and find out what their rehoming policy is as lots will have minimum size requirements for enclosures and will do home visits. Always best to check what sor of set-up they ask for before building it as it's time consuming and costly to change once built.

Good luck with getting them.


----------



## Allicat (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, so I've ordered 4 tarps, one for under the hutch, one for creating shade, and two spares (am ordering pretty much everything with spares!)

I've got one tunnel already and am looking for one or two more. The compost dig box sounds awesome. Wll put a baby-bath (or a small rigid pond) on my to-buy list (plus a ramp to get up to the top)

When I e-mailed the rescue I tried to describe the set up, and they came back saying it sounded good, but obviously without it being finished and seen, it's all theoretical. She didn't mention a home visit, but if required, I would be more than happy to accomodate.


I've now set up the thermometer in the conservatory. I'll check the max/min from now until the court is set up, and can play with shade to see how to combat the warm weather.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

The only problem with a conservatory is no matter how much shade your create, it is still hot. Whether it gets the sun on it or not, I would re-think that idea, ferrets can't tolerate heat over 27c, so you need to find a cool room for them. 
This explains it in a little more detail

Ferret Friendly Facts and Advice by Erika Matulich

if you want to avoid too much mess with the dig box, you can go for rice, mine love it and is definitely less messy then compost. The tarpaulin underneath the hutch may get digged at and ruined, so watch out for any loose bits they can chew, get nails caught in etc.

Toys, definitely tunnels, anything that jingles (cat toys, baby rattles etc) one of mine has a fetish for toilet roll tubes and will stash them 

edit: I would look into ferret food rather than kitten food. James wellbeloved do a good one. Also, don't discount adult ferrets in rescue, I have a rescue boy and he is the softest thing in creation!

good luck with your venture, and remember any good rescue will do a home visit xx


----------



## Allicat (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok. The first thermometer reading is in. Time for a new plan.

They can live in the conservatory court from September to June (and miserable days in between), and can spend the hottest of the summer months in a large cage inside.

Even with the fan running and the door/windows open it's a little warm for me, let alone future mini ferts (the dog loves it, so at least someone's making use of the warmest room in the house). I am, however, very happy to have discovered this before bringing any critters home, and this is exactly why I wanted to run things past other ferret owners like your wonderful selves.

I wasn't discounting older rescues, it's just that I'm looking for a group (because I work during the days, so would be happier if there were more of them), and don't expect 4 adults to come into rescue together. Also I had kits before (when I lived in a house without a boiling conservatory) and am quite looking forward to the excitement of going through that again, even the nip and litter training! I am definitely going to wait until the rescue have kits for me, rather than go seeking privately bred fuzzies.

So yeah, have added 'indoor cage' to my end-of-the-month shopping list. I was planning on getting something for inside in case of illness, or any other need to separate them, so it's just sped things up a little!

Thanks guys for your great advice!


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Glad you discovered now before you had already set it all up 

Good luck with your hunt for babies, and you MUST post pics when you get them  xx


----------

